# Ok here’s one of my AWESOME DIY surf fishing rig secrets



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

You will catch more pompano by using your pyramid weight as a surf fishing rig weapon! You will attract those sight feeders to your rig!

Enjoy:

https://youtu.be/h7FPJUN6MMc


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

*Ok here’s one of my AWESOME DIY surf fishing rig secrets*



SurfFishingMeister said:


> You will catch more pompano by using your pyramid weight as a surf fishing rig weapon! You will attract those sight feeders to your rig!
> 
> Enjoy:
> 
> https://youtu.be/h7FPJUN6MMc




Thanks......... I thought you were going to dip half of your circle hook also to make it look like the flea was bearing eggs......


(That was disposed to be a “lol”
That was a great tip....)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

